# Plexiglass covers???



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I am considering building plexiglass covers for my tanks to limit evaporation and to keep fish from jumping. Would that effect the amount of light for the plants? I can hang the flouresent lights as close to the top of the tank as necessary but they will be above the plexiglass.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Plexiglass covers will lower the amount your plants recieve-but by less than 10%

yes you can hang the lights


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

arent plexi glass sheets prone to getting dirty real fast Ron?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They get scratched and they absorb water and sag. Glass lasts longer, but if you have kids or pets that could break the glass (or you are a klutz) plexi can be safer.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

plexi glass will discolor and get brittle over time also when put under them nice solar lights.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah EMC, I am a klutz but the real reason is that I have a stack of plexiglass in my garage. LOL. I know it will need cleaning. Actually anything will need cleaning and I'm not so concerned about how it looks. My fish room is in my basement and is not open to the public... Tos, your point is well taken. I guess the discoloring is what I'm concerned about. If it will hurt the growth of my plants, its probably not a good idea.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

actually more light will pass through plexiglas than regular glass, but the scratching, discoloration, and sagging issues, along with melting if too close to the light, outweighs the advantage IMO


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you can use it in a pinch, but I wouldn't spend real money getting it cut up because it will only be good for a few years. If you can cut it yourself, go for it. If you are investing in nice lids, have glass cut and polished. you can buy all kinds of strips and hinges online. Or glasscages.com has cheap glass lids. IMO nice lids that fit and don't fall in the tank are one of those small pleasant things that make your life easier (like socks that stay up) and are worth it if you have the $. Certainly any lid will reduce the amount of evaporated water you have to replace and the humidity in your room.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

That's what I've done in the past.....take measurements, allowing for opening for filter , heater etc, then call local glass company....I get 1/8" double strength glass. They will cut it and smooth the edges for about $12 per side for a 55 gal. I get two pieces for a 55, then there is no hinge in the center, I feed through the back. I feel a one inch strip hinge by 48" long blocks out 48 sq inches of light that should be going into the tank. I find it easy enough to lift the light and take off the whole piece of glass at cleaning time.


----------

